# Bereiche einer Datenbank abfragen



## stetabar (25. Apr 2005)

hallo zusammen,

habe mehrere daten sätze und möchte jeweils von einem bestimmten abschnitt mittelwerte bilden...

habe nun folgendes problem:

-die daten werden immer mit einem feld "date" hinterlegt
  angenommen ich habe für einen tag 30 werte und möchte jeweils 5 werte zu einem mittelwert umwandeln...
  wie bekomme ich denn den zugriff jeweils auf die nächsten fünf?
  oder muss ich alle auslesen und dann das array per schleife bearbeiten?

dann direkt die frage, wie kann ich denn alle werte übergeben, bei denen das datum z.B. 12.02.05 ist?
in meinem fall hat das datumsfeld diese formatierung : YYYY-MM-dd hh:mm:ss
so, dass die zeit außer acht gelassen wird...

danke im voraus!


----------



## abollm (25. Apr 2005)

Arbeitest du mit einem DBMS, das Stored Procedures (SP) zulässt?

Wenn ja, dann würde ich eine SP erzeugen, die genau das für dich erledigt.

Zur anderen Frage, z.B. so (hier am Beispiel Oracle):

```
SELECT wert 
from myTable 
where to_char(date, 'YYYY-MM-DD') like '2005-02-12';
```


----------



## stetabar (25. Apr 2005)

also ich arbeite mit einer MySQL Datenbank (sorry vergessen zu erwähnen...)

also kann ich trotzdem diesen String benutzen?


----------



## abollm (25. Apr 2005)

stetabar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich arbeite mit einer MySQL Datenbank (sorry vergessen zu erwähnen...)
> 
> also kann ich trotzdem diesen String benutzen?



Nein, das gilt für Oracle. Für MySQL schau einmal hier:

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/date-and-time-functions.html

Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.


----------

